# '65 wheel well molding



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I recently bought a reproduction left front wheel well molding from ames. the end of the molding in the front does not contour with the bottom of the fender like my original does. its not cut the same. is this the way this part is made, or is it cut wrong at the factory? this kinda thing annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

cheap repop, had same issue with the rocker panel trim piece on my car, just not a nice factory fit- I try not to look at it that closely anymore. Also why I chose to not run the wheel well moldings and the drip rails.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Best bet is good used original stainless. Your old stuff can be straightened and polished to look like new, for a price, and if you have it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The parts Place Inc dot com refurbishes them.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks, im aware of having trim restored. why cant repro co's just make the damn part the way its supposed to be? whats so hard about that?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Amen. Take any reproduction part you like and compare it to an original. You can see difference all day long. If your going to take the time and money to make the part, make it just like the original. But nope they can't do it. I guess it keeps the original cars with the original parts in the high $$$ range.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got Lucky and talked Eric into breaking into his stash of originals to make a set for the Tempest, but i did order the rocker panel trim new and was very disappointed at the stamping in the corners. I still have my originals back in the packing tube for re-furbishing some day.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you own a '64 or '65, especially a post car many original parts on them are priceless. try lookin for a fender that does not need a lower patch panel for example. hard to find and very expensive. ive been casually looking for a piece of trim on my drivers door below the window for years. very hard to find.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

beltline molding?? yeah good luck finding that part- I mean of course not a problem CASH wont fix but bring a fat stack


----------

